# Kijiji seller refuses to ship



## Shoreline Gold

Hello,
I live in France and I've got a question :
I've just spotted my dream guitar on Kijiji (a beautiful strat). I offered to pay the asked price + 300$ for shipping. The seller refuses : he doesn't ship international, he hasn't Paypal, etc.
Is it that tricky to ship a guitar in Canada ? Is it super risky or expensive ?
In France, we just go to the post office, pay a reasonable price and voilà.
I don't understand why this seller refuses to sell...


----------



## 1SweetRide

Kijiji isn't meant for items to be shipped. It's for face-to-face deals. It's completely up to the buyer though. You might be able to ask someone on this forum for help if you send them the money to buy and ship the guitar for you.


----------



## Okay Player

Shoreline Gold said:


> Hello,
> I live in France and I've got a question :
> I've just spotted my dream guitar on Kijiji (a beautiful strat). I offered to pay the asked price + 300$ for shipping. The seller refuses : he doesn't ship international, he hasn't Paypal, etc.
> Is it that tricky to ship a guitar in Canada ? Is it super risky or expensive ?
> In France, we just go to the post office, pay a reasonable price and voilà.
> I don't understand why this seller refuses to sell...


Kijiji is a local buy/sell site. It's mostly for people who don't want to ship.


----------



## Shoreline Gold

Thanks for your answers.
I understand the seller's distrust but I offered to pay with Paypal which I thinks is a pretty safe means of payment.


> You might be able to ask someone on this forum for help if you send them the money to buy and ship the guitar for you.


That's what I was thinking about...


----------



## 1SweetRide

Just post the details about where the item is and ask if anyone is willing to PM you to help.


----------



## Jalexander

I’ve shipped lots via Kijiji as a buyer and seller. However, it’s always risky. The platform doesn’t any buyer/seller protections and it also doesn’t have an integrated payment system. When buying remotely on Kijiji, I always assume there is a chance I will lose my money.

But that’s all within Canada. International means customs and brokerage and all sorts of things that could go wrong. I’d be waiting for a local buyer.


----------



## Shoreline Gold

> International means customs and brokerage


Strats are tough, especially in a hardshell case, aren't they ? But yes, it's always risky.
The strat I want to buy is in Ottawa. It's an AVRI '65 in... Shoreline Gold !


----------



## Shoreline Gold

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Granny Gremlin

You should be able to find one of those on ebay or reverb, with a seller willing to ship. Not particularly rare or anything.


----------



## guitarman2

Shoreline Gold said:


> Thanks for your answers.
> I understand the seller's distrust but I offered to pay with Paypal which I thinks is a pretty safe means of payment.
> 
> That's what I was thinking about...


I have to disagree. Paypal isn't that safe for the seller. Much safer for the buyer. If it were me I'd insist the only way to do it is an EMT direct to my bank account. Totally safe for me, not so much for you. But you're the one that wants it shipped. Then theres the possibility that maybe the seller just doesn't want to go through the extra work of shipping internationally.


----------



## jbealsmusic

guitarman2 said:


> I have to disagree. Paypal isn't that safe for the seller. Much safer for the buyer. If it were me I'd insist the only way to do it is an EMT direct to my bank account. Totally safe for me, not so much for you. But you're the one that wants it shipped.


Correct. Credit cards, PayPal, etc, protects the buyer, but offers little to no protection for the seller. EMT protects the seller, but offers little to no protection for the buyer.

Unfortunately, there is no middle ground.


guitarman2 said:


> Then theres the possibility that maybe the seller just doesn't want to go through the extra work of shipping internationally.


This. It's actually kind of a pain for most people to ship a guitar.

You have to find a box to ship it in, which isn't always easy. Ideally, it should be double boxed, which complicates it further.
You have to pack it well, and most people don't have adequate packing material at home.
You have to tape it well, and most people don't have tape guns at home.
You then have to take extra time out of your day to go to a shipping outlet, which can mean a long/inconvenient wait in line.
Shipping internationally requires customs forms to be filled out, which most people don't know how to do (and the people at the counter aren't likely to help much).
If you fill out the forms wrong or if something goes wrong during shipping, it ends up being your responsibility as the shipper to resolve it.
If the buyer claims it arrived damaged or refuses the package for whatever reason, it ends up being the shipper's problem.
It's a lot of investment and potential risk for the seller to ship a guitar internationally. Unless they're already in the habit of shipping guitars or in a hurry to sell, it makes way more sense for them to wait for a local sale.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

I'm sorry to have to mention this as the OP may be completely legit.


The OP's post is their first post ever on this forum
The OP posted 53 minutes ago... and the ad on Kijiji was created 3 hours ago.
The OP - from France - posted about a guitar that just became available in Ottawa 2 hours beforehand. How is that even possible? Who scours Canadian Kijiji ads in France so obsessively?
And within that very short time frame, the OP supposedly already had a back and forth conversation with the seller about the possibility of shipping and decided to come here to discuss a solution.
- It's not even a rare, vintage, guitar.

Again, I stand to be corrected if I am wrong, but felt it my responsibility to reveal these details in case anyone here is considering helping the OP out by aiding as a financial intermediary.


----------



## jbealsmusic

isoneedacoffee said:


> ...in case anyone here is considering helping the OP out by aiding as a financial intermediary.


Which also poses some risks of its own. So, fair points to consider!


----------



## Pedro-x

isoneedacoffee said:


> I'm sorry to have to mention this as the OP may be completely legit.
> 
> 
> The OP's post is their first post ever on this forum
> However, the OP posted 53 minutes ago... and the ad on Kijiji was created 3 hours ago.
> The OP - from France - posted about a guitar that just became available in Ottawa 2 hours beforehand. How is that even possible? Who scours Canadian Kijiji ads in France so obsessively?
> And within that very short time frame, the OP supposedly already had a back and forth conversation with the seller about the possibility of shipping and decided to come here to discuss a solution.
> - It's not even a rare, vintage, guitar.
> 
> Again, I stand to be corrected if I am wrong, but felt it my responsibility to reveal these details in case anyone here is considering helping the OP out by aiding as a financial intermediary.


Geez i wish i had seen this before i sent him my shoreline gold strat.....


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Pedro-x said:


> Geez i wish i had seen this before i sent him my shoreline gold strat.....


Should I laugh or should I cry?


----------



## Frenchy

Ceci est une guitar facilement disponible en France pourtant... Pourquoi vouloir acheter du Canada ? Je me questionne énormément de votre légitimité !


----------



## 1SweetRide

Frenchy said:


> Ceci est une guitar facilement disponible en France pourtant... Pourquoi vouloir acheter du Canada ? Je me questionne énormément de votre légitimité !


Oui, puis son anglais et parfait aussi.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

1SweetRide said:


> Oui, puis son anglais et parfait aussi.


Well he did say "In France, we just go to the post office, pay a reasonable price and *voilà*." I think the "voilà" (with the accent no less!) adds a certain je ne sais quoi to his post.


----------



## crann

isoneedacoffee said:


> It's not even a rare, vintage, guitar.


65 in shoreline with matching headstock at that condition and price is very rare. IMO


----------



## Shoreline Gold

Hello *isoneedacoffee,*
I completely understand your suspicion. Yes this is my first post on this site but I joined the canadian party for a precise reason (that golden beautiful strat) and the listing on Kijiji is older than you think. For some reason, the seller has been reposting his own ad several times in a couple of days (I don't know why - maybe because he has lowered his price.


----------



## Shoreline Gold

1Sweetride :


> Oui, puis son anglais et parfait aussi.


Thanks a lot ! But the correct sentence is : "Oui, *et* puis son anglais *est* parfait, aussi..." ! 😉


----------



## Shoreline Gold

And crann is right : the'65 in shoreline gold is quite rare these days (I've been searching on eBay & Reverb for months...)


----------



## Shoreline Gold

Frenchy said:


> Ceci est une guitar facilement disponible en France pourtant... Pourquoi vouloir acheter du Canada ? Je me questionne énormément de votre légitimité !


Cette guitare n'est plus fabriquée (la série a été remplacée par les "American Original" et je n'en trouve pas d'occasion sur Reverb, eBay ou sur les sites français, belges, etc. Je comprends que vous vous méfiiez (j'en ferais autant !) et je peux comprendre que le vendeur de Kijiji se pose des questions sur un mec qui vient de s'inscrire pour lui acheter sa strat sans même discuter le prix.
Mais bon, croyez-le ou non, je suis bien français et bien guitariste et j'aimerais beaucoup retrouver cette gratte que j'ai possédée puis revendue - comme un con.


----------



## jfk911

Fender American Vintage '65 Stratocaster Electric Guitar | Reverb Canada


Serving up the classic sound of a '65 Strat, the Fender American Vintage '65 Stratocaster mixes old sound with new design elements and modern clarity. Compare prices and shop Fender American Vintage '65 Stratocaster Electric Guitars on Reverb.




reverb.com





I know its a tad bit more expensive but you could message this guy and see if he will ship international.


----------



## jfk911

Also for shits and giggles I went for a shipping quote to Paris from Ottawa from DHL and UPS both were in the $500+ range


----------



## Squawk

The problem is that as a seller on Kijiji or Craigslist, any inquiries that aren't local are usually scams. So immediate red flags. Secondly, there is no real protection for the seller, so an unscrupulous buyer could dispute the item with Paypal, putting all of the owness and risk on the seller. Also, shipping overseas is usually 6-8 weeks (longer with Covid), so it's more uncertainty/anxiety as a seller not knowing when the buyer will receive their item in good order. That's unless it's going Xpresspost, which is much more expensive.

You are better off, as has already been said, of sticking to Reverb or Ebay to find a similar guitar.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Hope you find someone to help. Lots of great members in Ottawa.


----------



## JRtele

Having sold quite a few guitars on kijiji, I would throw out that I have never shipped and always decline when offered. Pedals or parts sure, but I would rather drive 2 hours to meet a guy from Toronto halfway (and in doing so spend about $120 in gas for my truck) than deal with hassle of shipping.

While OP has convinced me of legitimacy, I would not engage with anyone on kijiji claiming to be from Europe. Doesn’t pass my initial BS test and jumps out as a scam. In my simple mind anyways.


----------



## crann

JRtele said:


> but I would rather drive 2 hours to meet a guy from Toronto halfway (and in doing so spend about $120 in gas for my truck) than deal with hassle of shipping.


I used to think exactly the same until I started shipping guitars. After having shipped a few guitars and amps I find it's pretty straightforward, cost effective and saves a bunch of time. Only you can decide what an hour of your time is worth.


----------



## Budda

Op just assemble one?


----------



## Shoreline Gold

Budda said:


> Op just assemble one?


I thought about it... It wouldn't have the magic of a real Fender. Plus, I'm not sure to find the exact same "Shoreline Gold" they used in 2013, which is a very subtle and warm color - in fact, it looks exactly like wet sand on Normandy beaches.
What does "OP" mean ?


----------



## Shoreline Gold

crann said:


> I used to think exactly the same until I started shipping guitars. After having shipped a few guitars and amps I find it's pretty straightforward, cost effective and saves a bunch of time. Only you can decide what an hour of your time is worth.


I agree. I bought my actual strat (a 1999 fiesta red AVRI '62) to a Hungarian shop : good deal without leaving my bedroom.


----------



## Shoreline Gold

jfk911 said:


> Fender American Vintage '65 Stratocaster Electric Guitar | Reverb Canada
> 
> 
> Serving up the classic sound of a '65 Strat, the Fender American Vintage '65 Stratocaster mixes old sound with new design elements and modern clarity. Compare prices and shop Fender American Vintage '65 Stratocaster Electric Guitars on Reverb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its a tad bit more expensive but you could message this guy and see if he will ship international.


Thanks a lot ! I don't know why, this listing didn't appear on my Reverb. Maybe because the seller hasn't filled out the shipping fees ?


----------



## isoneedacoffee

If you don't mind a MIM model... and you don't mind some small miniscule nicks, there's this one:








Fender Classic Player '50s Stratocaster | Reverb Canada


Blending old and new into one wallet-friendly Strat, the Fender Classic Player '50s Stratocaster mixes up some old-school Strat vibes with modern appointments. Compare prices and shop Fender Classic Player '50s Stratocaster Electric Guitars on Reverb.




reverb.com




And here's the kicker. *It's located in France.*


----------



## Shoreline Gold

Thanks but I want the American one with the matching headstock, nitro finish, butter-like-playing neck, etc.
I already had this guitar in 2020 and sold it on Reverb, like a dumbass. I keep on regreting it since...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

isoneedacoffee said:


> The OP posted 53 minutes ago... and the ad on Kijiji was created 3 hours ago.
> The OP - from France - posted about a guitar that just became available in Ottawa 2 hours beforehand. How is that even possible? Who scours Canadian Kijiji ads in France so obsessively?
> And within that very short time frame, the OP supposedly already had a back and forth conversation with the seller about the possibility of shipping and decided to come here to discuss a solution.


That guitar has been on kijiji Ottawa for at least a couple of weeks. He’ll pull that ad tonight and repost it again tomorrow.


----------



## Sabzor

Pretty sure this is down the street from me - I could help but shipping will no doubt be expensive.


----------



## Mark Brown

There it is right there. If I was local I would do it in a heart beat. Funds into my account, away I go. EMT is non-reversable so there is zero risk. Help a guy out. It isnt your money 

I will facilitate anything when the risk to me personally is zero, no matter how crazy a plan it might be.

Now if you said here is a cheque go buy some office furniture for your new job....thats a different story.


----------



## BlueRocker

If getting paid from someone overseas, use Western Union and go pick up the cash before you ship.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I'm also in Ottawa and would be willing to help. I have boxes, packing material, and experience shipping.
Now...

I just plugged a pretend shipment from Ottawa to France into my Canada Post account. XPressPost came to $335 plus tax and didn't include insurance. When I went to add $1900 coverage, it said the maximum coverage is only $1000.


----------



## Pedro-x

2manyGuitars said:


> When I went to add $1900 coverage, it said the maximum coverage is only $1000.


yes i think that's the max Canada Post will allow in insurance and it does not cover damage. Only loss.


----------



## BlueRocker

Pedro-x said:


> yes i think that's the max Canada Post will allow in insurance and it does not cover damage. Only loss.


They go over $1000 insurance for domestic shipping, but $1000 max international.


----------



## Budda

Shoreline Gold said:


> I thought about it... It wouldn't have the magic of a real Fender. Plus, I'm not sure to find the exact same "Shoreline Gold" they used in 2013, which is a very subtle and warm color - in fact, it looks exactly like wet sand on Normandy beaches.
> What does "OP" mean ?


As the owner of a nice partscaster, it’ll have the magic of a real fender. But i know what you mean.


----------



## laristotle

Shoreline Gold said:


> What does "OP" mean ?


Opening Post


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> Opening Post


Also, Original Post or Original Poster.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> That guitar has been on kijiji Ottawa for at least a couple of weeks. He’ll pull that ad tonight and repost it again tomorrow.


I'll confirm that... several weeks now of reposting it.


----------



## BlueRocker

^^^ Fake news


----------



## Shoreline Gold

Is it usual to post and repost the same listing on Kijiji ?
In France, we have a Kijiji equivalent (Leboncoin) and once you've posted your ad, it's done. You don't have to repost it every day.


----------



## jfk911

Shoreline Gold said:


> Thanks a lot ! I don't know why, this listing didn't appear on my Reverb. Maybe because the seller hasn't filled out the shipping fees ?


You need to go to the filter option and set shipping to everywhere rather than your country.


----------



## jfk911

Shoreline Gold said:


> Is it usual to post and repost the same listing on Kijiji ?
> In France, we have a Kijiji equivalent (Leboncoin) and once you've posted your ad, it's done. You don't have to repost it every day.


People repost so it’s always on the top of the listings without having to pay a premium.


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> ^^^ Fake news


Pretty sure this one's been on off for weeks now..


Kijiji: 2013 Fender American Vintage 65 Stratocaster








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Shoreline Gold said:


> Is it usual to post and repost the same listing on Kijiji ?
> In France, we have a Kijiji equivalent (Leboncoin) and once you've posted your ad, it's done. You don't have to repost it every day.


Unfortunately, it’s quite common here. Much more so in Montreal. It’s a pretty shitty thing to do and I ignore items from sellers who do it.

Luckily, I’m pretty satisfied with my gear so I can afford to ignore items for petty reasons. 😆


----------



## FatStrat2

Yeah, they repost on CL like that too, delete the add and just recreate it - takes 2 or 3 minutes and you don't have to wait to renew the post. Also, I've seen many more listers putting up multiple ads that fool the CL bots because they use different pictures and slightly different text.

As for shipping, I had a user absolutely determined to get a set of rare forged wheels I was selling but I would not ship. Eventually, his g/f came to town and handled it all. So yeah, get a local to help out.


----------



## bluesguitar1972

BlueRocker said:


> If getting paid from someone overseas, use Western Union and go pick up the cash before you ship.


you can also do a paypal gift with no risk to the receiver I think, but then there's a risk to the sender.


----------



## BlueRocker

tomee2 said:


> Pretty sure this one's been on off for weeks now..
> 
> 
> Kijiji: 2013 Fender American Vintage 65 Stratocaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I was referring to this - somehow you quoted my name and someone elses post


----------



## crann

And a note about PayPal. The f&f (friends and family) option is not available for international payments. The reason g&s (gift and service) has a 3% admin fee is for buyer protection. However there is a way around getting burned on g&s. Once payment clears, immediately move the funds to your bank account. PayPal cannot claw money back that isn't in your account and they can't touch your bank account.


----------



## HighNoon

The desire for gear is universal and strong indeed.


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> I was referring to this - somehow you quoted my name and someone elses post
> 
> View attachment 408373


That's weird... it wasn't on purpose

Edit.
OK fixed it.. your name was in there first somehow.. maybe from a previous post I didnt finish?


----------



## Fred Gifford

BlueRocker said:


> If getting paid from someone overseas, use Western Union and go pick up the cash before you ship.


that's the only way I will ship anything ... money up front ... too many babies have buyers remorse, invent a defect and then demand a full refund, PayPal and Ebay are more than willing to slit my (the sellers) throat.


----------



## elburnando

I often use Escrow services to ship custom billiard cues around the world. There are many services, and methods of doing the transaction. Usually the item is sent, they can verify that it matches the description, then the funds are sent. The package and funds are then sent to each person. It's usually about the same cost as it would be to do full insurance. I use it when costs of the item get into the thousands. It may cost more but it gives buyer and seller peace of mind. Good luck getting your guitar!


----------



## elburnando

Pedro-x said:


> yes i think that's the max Canada Post will allow in insurance and it does not cover damage. Only loss.


I've insured international shipments for well over 1000. I think it's $4 per Each $100 of insurance. It's only available on certain types of shipping, and a couple times I had to provide the bill of sale, and proof of value. Maybe just ask them what method will allow higher insurance coverage.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Shoreline Gold said:


> Hello,
> I live in France and I've got a question :
> I've just spotted my dream guitar on Kijiji (a beautiful strat). I offered to pay the asked price + 300$ for shipping. The seller refuses : he doesn't ship international, he hasn't Paypal, etc.
> Is it that tricky to ship a guitar in Canada ? Is it super risky or expensive ?
> In France, we just go to the post office, pay a reasonable price and voilà.
> I don't understand why this seller refuses to sell...


I wouldn’t ship via kijiji too many scammers. They probably saw that and assumed you are a scammer .


----------



## Shoreline Gold

silvertonebetty said:


> I wouldn’t ship via kijiji too many scammers. They probably saw that and assumed you are a scammer .


That's understandable... If a canadian unknown jumped out of blue and wrote me "Hey bud, love the colour of ya strat' ! Would you ship it for me ?", I wouldn't trust either... (at least, I would be extremeley cautious)


----------



## Simon Peterson

Jalexander said:


> I’ve shipped lots via Kijiji as a buyer and seller. However, it’s always risky. The platform doesn’t any buyer/seller protections and it also doesn’t have an integrated payment system. When buying remotely on Kijiji, I always assume there is a chance I will lose my money.
> 
> But that’s all within Canada. International means customs and brokerage and all sorts of things that could go wrong. I’d be waiting for a local buyer.


When I ship (within Canada) I use the COD option at the post office, that way the buyer doesn't part with their money until the package is in their hands and I know I'll either get my money or my item back. It's a great system and I always ask sellers to do the same for me as it protects us both. Not a lot of people know it's a thing, but it is.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Simon Peterson said:


> When I ship (within Canada) I use the COD option at the post office, that way the buyer doesn't part with their money until the package is in their hands and I know I'll either get my money or my item back. It's a great system and I always ask sellers to do the same for me as it protects us both. Not a lot of people know it's a thing, but it is.


I forgot about collect on destination.


----------



## Okay Player

isoneedacoffee said:


> Well he did say "In France, we just go to the post office, pay a reasonable price and *voilà*." I think the "voilà" (with the accent no less!) adds a certain je ne sais quoi to his post.


or as the French say a certain, "I don't know what"


----------



## Lincoln

Simon Peterson said:


> When I ship (within Canada) I use the COD option at the post office, that way the buyer doesn't part with their money until the package is in their hands and I know I'll either get my money or my item back. It's a great system and I always ask sellers to do the same for me as it protects us both. Not a lot of people know it's a thing, but it is.


I didn't know there was a COD option at Canada Post. Any restriction on it? Will it do a $500 item?


----------



## JBFairthorne

The only problem with COD is that they won’t let you open the package prior to receiving payment.


----------



## BGood

Shoreline Gold said:


> 1Sweetride :
> 
> Thanks a lot ! But the correct sentence is : "Oui, *et* puis son anglais *est* parfait, aussi..." ! 😉


Ahhh, mais il y a l’accent québécois à considérer 🤪


----------



## crann

Lincoln said:


> I didn't know there was a COD option at Canada Post. Any restriction on it? Will it do a $500 item?


1k max if I recall correctly.


----------



## Hired Goon

I've bought lots from Kijiji from other provinces over the years but it's always a leap of faith. Got burnt once buying a Charvel which turned out to be a cheap Chinese pos, which the seller wouldn't take back.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I am working out the final details to get this guitar to France. I have asked for a Western Union money transfer in order to protect myself so he is assuming all of the risk.

I would like anyone here who has dealt with me in the past to let our new friend @Shoreline Gold know that I'm on the level.


----------



## Mark Brown

I would trust you with my money or my guitar... mostly because you obviously have more money than me and definitly don't need more guitars 🤣


----------



## JBFairthorne

Never dealt with you but I wouldn’t hesitate to send you $ in a similar situation.


----------



## BlueRocker

@Shoreline Gold

If @2manyGuitars rips you off I'll refund your money. Zero risk.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> @Shoreline Gold
> 
> If @2manyGuitars rips you off I'll refund your money. Zero risk.


I believe this statement to be truthful!

If anyone wants to take bets ill give 100:1 odds.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> I am working out the final details to get this guitar to France. I have asked for a Western Union money transfer in order to protect myself so he is assuming all of the risk.
> 
> I would like anyone here who has dealt with me in the past to let our new friend @Shoreline Gold know that I'm on the level.


You did this for a MIJ Jackson a few months ago? Guy in BC wanted it... is that right? 
(I remember things like this, yet I forget to pay bills or passwords...)


----------



## jayoldschool

2manyGuitars said:


> I am working out the final details to get this guitar to France. I have asked for a Western Union money transfer in order to protect myself so he is assuming all of the risk.
> 
> I would like anyone here who has dealt with me in the past to let our new friend @Shoreline Gold know that I'm on the level.


I can also add that Shoreline Gold's IP addresses check out for location.


----------



## fmjohns

2manyGuitars said:


> I am working out the final details to get this guitar to France. I have asked for a Western Union money transfer in order to protect myself so he is assuming all of the risk.
> 
> I would like anyone here who has dealt with me in the past to let our new friend @Shoreline Gold know that I'm on the level.


Can confirm - 2manyGuitars is absolutely on the level and as legitimate as they come. Zero risk or concern. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmjohns

BlueRocker said:


> @Shoreline Gold
> 
> If @2manyGuitars rips you off I'll refund your money. Zero risk.


I’ll refund the refund if he rips you off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isoneedacoffee

2manyGuitars said:


> I am working out the final details to get this guitar to France. I have asked for a Western Union money transfer in order to protect myself so he is assuming all of the risk.
> 
> I would like anyone here who has dealt with me in the past to let our new friend @Shoreline Gold know that I'm on the level.


I don't think I have ever made a deal with you, but I would definitely trust you.


----------



## jfk911

I have never dealt with 2manyGuitars, however have seen plenty of times with my time here where he has helped people with shipping. When Ottawa, Guitar and ship was brought up he was the first to come to my mind but didn't want to tag him incase he was not interested. Hopefully this all works out!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> You did this for a MIJ Jackson a few months ago? Guy in BC wanted it... is that right?
> (I remember things like this, yet I forget to pay bills or passwords...)


Since COVID, I’ve brokered long-distance Guitars Canada deals and shipped a MIJ Jackson Kelly, a Gibson Les Paul, and a REALLY expensive Aristedes (am I spelling that right?).


----------



## Budda

Aristides. Very close. 

The OP hasnt been posting though?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Budda said:


> Aristides. Very close.
> 
> The OP hasnt been posting though?


We’re in touch via PMs.


----------



## Budda

Given their anxiousness to get it I fully expected excited posts here.


----------



## Mark Brown

I would like to say, I think it is amazing that some bloke in France can find a guitar on kijiji, stumble on this forum, be accused of being a fraud.... find a member to help him out, get everyone's support and probably end up with a guitar he loves.

Now that's bloody saying something!
....don't ask me what though, I don't know.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

jfk911 said:


> I have never dealt with 2manyGuitars, however have seen plenty of times with my time here where he has helped people with shipping. When Ottawa, Guitar and ship was brought up he was the first to come to my mind but didn't want to tag him incase he was not interested. Hopefully this all works out!


And for the record, I've had someone here do the same for me when I needed a Strat shipped. I believe "guitar karma" is real.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

2manyGuitars said:


> And for the record, I've had someone here do the same for me when I needed a Strat shipped. I believe "guitar karma" is real.


Are you speaking of guitarma?

In all seriousness, good on you!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

This story continues behind the scenes. This will either wind up as a “Guitars Canada Feel-Good” thread or a “Kijiji WTF” post.

...and it’s not on the OP. Jean-Samuel has been fantastic. The kijiji seller is not doing himself any favours. Let’s leave it at that for now. 😆


----------



## JBFairthorne

Asshole seller details required!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JBFairthorne said:


> Asshole seller details required!


There will be. Right now, it's in the OP's hands to let me know how to proceed.

I know if it were MY deal, I'd tell the seller to go fuck himself (in a much more polite way) but this isn't my circus. I'm just the clown. 🤡


----------



## BlueRocker

I suspected as much


----------



## 1SweetRide

Sad clowns are the saddest.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> I suspected as much
> 
> View attachment 409112


You give me way too much credit…


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> You give me way too much credit…
> View attachment 409113


oh god!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

This story just got _REALLY_ fucking interesting.

It might be a couple days before I can sit down and lay it all out. Let’s just say that when the seller messaged me this morning saying he was “still considering his options”, he didn’t own the guitar anymore.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

2manyGuitars said:


> This story just got _REALLY_ fucking interesting.
> 
> It might be a couple days before I can sit down and lay it all out. Let’s just say that when the seller messaged me this morning saying he was “still considering his options”, he didn’t own the guitar anymore.


In the meantime, I’ll be busy making this deal happen.


----------



## Budda

Interesting.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I'm not expecting a reply...


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> In the meantime, I’ll be busy making this deal happen.


I think you would make a great thriller writer keeping me hanging on buddy 😀


----------



## elburnando

Wow, this kind of seller kills me. They're so afraid to miss out on a sale that they keep everyone in the dark. It seems like he has another interested buyer.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

I can't wait for the Scooby Doo reveal at the end of this episode.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

elburnando said:


> Wow, this kind of seller kills me. They're so afraid to miss out on a sale that they keep everyone in the dark. It seems like he has another interested buyer.


Even worse!!
When he sent me the message that he still had it but was considering his options, he'd traded the guitar 16 hours EARLIER.


----------



## JBFairthorne

You’re killing me Smalls.


----------



## elburnando

What a bitch! He could, at the very least, just tell you it's gone. I get that it's a bit awkward, but it's a fair amount of money involved.


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> Even worse!!
> When he sent me the message that he still had it but was considering his options, he'd traded the guitar 16 hours EARLIER.


So you obviously know who he traded it to... I need to know more!


----------



## Budda

Mark Brown said:


> So you obviously know who he traded it to... I need to know more!


Right?


----------



## Noodles

Mark Brown said:


> So you obviously know who he traded it to... I need to know more!


And, if so, might have deets about the seller.

This story has so much promise.


----------



## Mark Brown

it's literally killing me


----------



## BlueRocker

I think the OP is yet another of @2manyGuitars alts in his latest cleverly crafted scheme to suck us all in to his imaginary guitar drama. I mean really, buyer is in France so nobody local to call BS (use a VPN to get the convenient French flag on the post and a mod to verify the IP), guitar is in Ottawa and a famously helpful member lays low for a while to build tension, he lays back while we lavish praise on his character and reliability, the OP goes dark, and just when we think it's over - Kijiji drama! Diabolical! 

Obviously tongue in cheek, but I'm bored waiting for the next installment.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> I think the OP is yet another of @2manyGuitars alts in his latest cleverly crafted scheme to suck us all in to his imaginary guitar drama. I mean really, buyer is in France so nobody local to call BS (use a VPN to get the convenient French flag on the post and a mod to verify the IP), guitar is in Ottawa and a famously helpful member lays low for a while to build tension, he lays back while we lavish praise on his character and reliability, the OP goes dark, and just when we think it's over - Kijiji drama! Diabolical!
> 
> Obviously tongue in cheek, but I'm bored waiting for the next installment.


This is most excellent!
I am liking this game
....hating @2manyGuitars a little bit right now though


----------



## 2manyGuitars

DAMN, you guys are impatient!
You _do_ know it’s a bit of a drive from Ottawa to Brockville, right?


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> DAMN, you guys are impatient!
> You _do_ know it’s a bit of a drive from Ottawa to Brockville, right?
> View attachment 409177


FUXK YEAH BUDDY!

I dont care how long that drive it, my heart can only take so much.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Now don’t expect any replies from me for 90 minutes while I head home…


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> Now don’t expect any replies from me for 90 minutes while I head home…


LOL
We will continue the story without you as has been done for time immemorial


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Awesome stuff! I want all the details of this crazy story... until the very end when you bid adieu (see what I did there?) to the guitar.


----------



## JBFairthorne

2manyGuitars said:


> Now don’t expect any replies from me for 90 minutes while I head home…


DI**cough**CK


----------



## elburnando

Now, sell it to someone other than the Frenchman to keep the story going!


----------



## tomee2

Soooooo... you posed as another interested buyer to buy it out from under yourself, keeping the seller double happy with himself in his own twisted mind, all while buying this for a guy in France.

Am I right?


----------



## fmjohns

2manyGuitars said:


> Now don’t expect any replies from me for 90 minutes while I head home…


Well, shoot … didn’t see that twist coming. You’ve gone so far above and beyond what was necessary. Such a classy thing to do. 

While I am not in Ontario, can I help in any way? Contribution for gas money? I’d be happy to pitch in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRocker

tomee2 said:


> Soooooo... you posed as another interested buyer to buy it out from under yourself, keeping the seller double happy with himself in his own twisted mind, all while buying this for a guy in France.
> 
> Am I right?


It was either all a dream, or an evil twin is involved.


----------



## Mark Brown

I just assume he knows every single guitar player in a hundred mile radius and has the lot of them on speed dial. It isn't easy getting 2manyguitars.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Mark Brown said:


> I just assume he knows every single guitar player in a hundred mile radius and has the lot of them on speed dial. It isn't easy getting 2manyguitars.


"All roads lead to Rome". In Ottawa and its surroundings, all guitars lead to 2manyguitars.


----------



## Mark Brown

That or this is just one elaborate way of getting yet another guitar into the house without the wife knowing....

Ship it off to "France" and when it comes back as undeliverable, oh well, might as well keep it.... its paid for.

*edit* 
The poor guy that bought this thing is gonna come back here, read all this nonsense and think "what have I done".
Hopefully everyone knows how to have a good laugh


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Soooooo... you posed as another interested buyer to buy it out from under yourself, keeping the seller double happy with himself in his own twisted mind, all while buying this for a guy in France.
> 
> Am I right?


Yeah, 'cause I'm that smart. 

So smart, in fact, that when I posed as this second seller, I dropped the price $200.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Oh yeah...

I'm home now BTW.


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, 'cause I'm that smart.
> 
> So smart, in fact, that when I posed as this second seller, I dropped the price $200.


Dude.... if you have time for this, you have time for the story!

No more waiting.... I cant take it.

also.... I love you?
I dont know about that last part but it works on my wife, sometimes.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JBFairthorne said:


> DI**cough**CK


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Mark Brown said:


> Dude.... if you have time for this, you have time for the story!
> 
> No more waiting.... I cant take it.


Alright.

You kids amuse yourselves while I do some typing (this might take a bit).


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> Alright.
> 
> You kids amuse yourselves while I do some typing (this might take a bit).


can't I just call you?
I cannot amuse myself.... this is the crux of the issue at hand my man.

Is it ok I think I'm more excited for the story than th guy will be for his guitar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Right off the bat, @Shoreline Gold and I are nearly 4 pages deep in a Conversation since last Thursday. By Saturday night, I was pretty confident that this deal was going to happen. Confident enough that Sunday morning, I reached out to the seller to see about a deal. There's also the fact that if the deal fell through, I was more than happy to keep the Strat.

I'll go bullet point/timeline from here:

Sunday

Sunday morning, contact seller, agree to a price and a tentative meet up later in the day.
Just after noon, message him that I'm going to rehearsal at 1pm at the extreme opposite end of town (I'm east end, rehearsal is west end, seller is in the middle, closer to my end)
The plan is that late-afternoon when my timeline is a little more clear, I'll contact him for a firm time.
Grab $1900 cash
4:50pm I message him that I'm done and good to go. Replies about 15 minutes later that he's out to dinner with is wife.
I tell him that I can kill some time. When might he be home? He said they'd be a while.
Told him no problem. My place isn't too far from him so just let me know when he's available.
Messages me a 8:45pm "Tomorrow around 330pm good?"
I reply "That should work".

Monday

Messaging with OP in the morning, letting him know I'm grabbing the guitar anyway while the Western Union clears
Around noon, I message the seller asking if the guitar is still available since the ad is down (I assume because I'm buying it in 3 hours). Ask if we're still good for 3:30
3:30 comes and goes with no reply.
At 9pm, I see kijiji showing that he read my message 9 hours earlier (when I sent it at noon).
I message "I'll take that as a "No"?"
No reply

Tuesday (today)

Wake up to the following reply (sent at 5:50am) "I do. Just rethinking my options"
I message @Shoreline Gold and fill him in. I tell him that if this were MY guitar deal, I'd tell the guy to go fuck himself. But it's HIS deal so I won't reply anything until I hear from him.
He said he had to get back to work so he'll think about it and get back to me.
OP replies this afternoon that since he's busy with work for a few days anyway, let seller stew on it for a bit and maybe he'll reach back out looking to sell.
Also adds "By the way, there's an other Shoreline '65 strat to sale in Ontario!" with a link to a kijiji ad in Kingston
I immediately message the seller 2 asking him to call me. Phone rings 5 minutes later.
Talk to seller 2 and tell him the condensed version of how I'm brokering this for someone overseas and how this Ottawa seller dicked me around.
Long story short, turns out it's the same guitar

Alternate timeline with info from seller 2

Sunday afternoon while I'm at rehearsal, seller 2 is working out a trade deal with seller 1.
Details are finalized and a meet-up is scheduled for 2:30pm Monday halfway between Ottawa and Kingston
When I messaged seller 1 after rehearsal, he had already made a deal to trade the Strat. He wasn't out with his wife.
At noon Monday when I asked to confirm our meet-up, he was packing up the guitar for the drive to Prescott (halfway between Ottawa and Kingston).
At 2:30pm Monday, the guitar was gone and on its way to Kingston with seller 2.
An hour later, seller 1 was blowing off our 3:30pm meet-up.
Tuesday morning when he messaged that he was still "considering his options", he'd traded the guitar away 16 hours earlier.

Earlier tonight

I made arrangements to meet seller 2 as soon as he figured out what time worked for him.
At 5:20pm the phone rings, it's go time!
Told him I could leave in 20 minutes, 1h20m drive, I'd be there at 7pm.
You guys know the rest...


----------



## tomee2

Wtf that's nuts. I liked my scenario better.. less driving.

But I'm in awe of the extreme altruism, and I think you deserve a Shoreline Gold star for that!


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> Right off the bat, @Shoreline Gold and I are nearly 4 pages deep in a Conversation since last Thursday. By Saturday night, I was pretty confident that this deal was going to happen. Confident enough that Sunday morning, I reached out to the seller to see about a deal. There's also the fact that if the deal fell through, I was more than happy to keep the Strat.
> 
> I'll go bullet point/timeline from here:
> 
> Sunday
> 
> Sunday morning, contact seller, agree to a price and a tentative meet up later in the day.
> Just after noon, message him that I'm going to rehearsal at 1pm at the extreme opposite end of town (I'm east end, rehearsal is west end, seller is in the middle, closer to my end)
> The plan is that late-afternoon when my timeline is a little more clear, I'll contact him for a firm time.
> Grab $1900 cash
> 4:50pm I message him that I'm done and good to go. Replies about 15 minutes later that he's out to dinner with is wife.
> I tell him that I can kill some time. When might he be home? He said they'd be a while.
> Told him no problem. My place isn't too far from him so just let me know when he's available.
> Messages me a 8:45pm "Tomorrow around 330pm good?"
> I reply "That should work".
> 
> Monday
> 
> Messaging with OP in the morning, letting him know I'm grabbing the guitar anyway while the Western Union clears
> Around noon, I message the seller asking if the guitar is still available since the ad is down (I assume because I'm buying it in 3 hours). Ask if we're still good for 3:30
> 3:30 comes and goes with no reply.
> At 9pm, I see kijiji showing that he read my message 9 hours earlier (when I sent it at noon).
> I message "I'll take that as a "No"?"
> No reply
> 
> Tuesday (today)
> 
> Wake up to the following reply (sent at 5:50am) "I do. Just rethinking my options"
> I message @Shoreline Gold and fill him in. I tell him that if this were MY guitar deal, I'd tell the guy to go fuck himself. But it's HIS deal so I won't reply anything until I hear from him.
> He said he had to get back to work so he'll think about it and get back to me.
> OP replies this afternoon that since he's busy with work for a few days anyway, let seller stew on it for a bit and maybe he'll reach back out looking to sell.
> Also adds "By the way, there's an other Shoreline '65 strat to sale in Ontario!" with a link to a kijiji ad in Kingston
> I immediately message the seller 2 asking him to call me. Phone rings 5 minutes later.
> Talk to seller 2 and tell him the condensed version of how I'm brokering this for someone overseas and how this Ottawa seller dicked me around.
> Long story short, turns out it's the same guitar
> 
> Alternate timeline with info from seller 2
> 
> Sunday afternoon while I'm at rehearsal, seller 2 is working out a trade deal with seller 1.
> Details are finalized and a meet-up is scheduled for 2:30pm Monday halfway between Ottawa and Kingston
> When I messaged seller 1 after rehearsal, he had already made a deal to trade the Strat. He wasn't out with his wife.
> At noon Monday when I asked to confirm our meet-up, he was packing up the guitar for the drive to Pembroke.
> At 2:30pm Monday, the guitar was gone and on its way to Kingston with seller 2.
> An hour later, seller 1 was blowing off our 3:30pm meet-up.
> Tuesday morning when he messaged that he was still "considering his options", he'd traded the guitar away 16 hours earlier.
> 
> Earlier tonight
> 
> I made arrangements to meet seller 2 as soon as he figured out what time worked for him.
> At 5:20pm the phone rings, it's go time!
> Told him I could leave in 20 minutes, 1h20m drive, I'd be there at 7pm.
> You guys know the rest...


That's bloody awaome man! I come from a long line of dummies willing to put the leg work in for a good story so I can appreciate what you did. That seller is a dillhole for burning you like that, I know why he did it... but come on now. I suppose a sold guitar is better than a prospect from his point of view but thats low.

I hope that your effort is appreciated as I am sure it will be. I appreciate it if only for the simple fact that I know there are still some good people out there. Well done sir and my nonexistent hat off to you.

.....I take back all those bad things I said about you


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Mark Brown said:


> That's bloody awaome man! I come from a long line of dummies willing to put the leg work in for a good story so I can appreciate what you did. That seller is a dillhole for burning you like that, I know why he did it... but come on now. I suppose a sold guitar is better than a prospect from his point of view but thats low.
> 
> I hope that your effort is appreciated as I am sure it will be. I appreciate it if only for the simple fact that I know there are still some good people out there. Well done sir and my nonexistent hat off to you.
> 
> .....I take back all those bad things I said about you


Don't sing my praises yet.
This Strat is so damn nice, I might just keep it. 🤣


----------



## Roryfan

How does Pembroke enter the equation, I thought that seller 1 (dick) was in central Ottawa and that seller 2 (good guy) was in Kingston?


----------



## Mark Brown

.........I have no words.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Roryfan said:


> How does Pembroke enter the equation, I thought that seller 1 (dick) was in central Ottawa and that seller 2 (good guy) was in Kingston?
> 
> View attachment 409202


Seller 1 and seller 2 met in Pembroke yesterday to do the trade.

Edited post. It was actually Prescott.


----------



## Mark Brown

Roryfan said:


> How does Pembroke enter the equation, I thought that seller 1 (dick) was in central Ottawa and that seller 2 (good guy) was in Kingston?
> 
> View attachment 409202


@2manyGuitars beat me to it.... but you gotta follow the story


----------



## Roryfan

2manyGuitars said:


> Seller 1 and seller 2 met in Pembroke yesterday to do the trade.


Oh OK - seems out of the way for both of them.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Roryfan said:


> Oh OK - seems out of the way for both of them.


You're right!
Prescott. Going to go correct that.


----------



## Frenchy

How much do you want for the guitar @2manyGuitars ???


----------



## Gimli8

Hope seller 2 traded a lower value guitar to seller 1. Seller 1 needs to get screwed in this story!


----------



## 1SweetRide

2manyGuitars said:


> DAMN, you guys are impatient!
> You _do_ know it’s a bit of a drive from Ottawa to Brockville, right?
> View attachment 409177


Brockville? Why Brockville?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

1SweetRide said:


> Brockville? Why Brockville?


In between Ottawa and Kingston.


Seller 2 offered somewhere closer to me but when I talked to him later, he said he wouldn't have time to make it there and back with his schedule tonight. I suggested somewhere closer to his side and he said with Brockville, he could do it tonight.

I wanted this over and done.


----------



## 1SweetRide

2manyGuitars said:


> In between Ottawa and Kingston.
> 
> 
> Seller 2 offered somewhere closer to me but when I talked to him later, he said he wouldn't have time to make it there and back with his schedule tonight. I suggested somewhere closer to his side and he said with Brockville, he could do it tonight.
> 
> I wanted this over and done.


Damn. I live in Brockville. Probably could have helped out somehow.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

1SweetRide said:


> Damn. I live in Brockville. Probably could have helped out somehow.


I'll bring you the Strat and you can ship it to France? 👍


----------



## jdto

Bravo, @2manyGuitars


----------



## elburnando

That's pretty cool that it all worked out. So I guess the second guy just wanted a quick flip? Did he give you a similar price?


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Wow. Thanks for the write up! This was all very entertaining folks! I agree with the post above, the true happy ending involves Seller #1 getting screwed. 
By the way, @2manyGuitars they're going to make a monument of you in France.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

elburnando said:


> That's pretty cool that it all worked out. So I guess the second guy just wanted a quick flip? Did he give you a similar price?


Not done yet. Still need to get the funds from Western Union and ship the guitar.

Seller 1 wanted $1900 and seller 2 sold it for $1700.

Seller 2 traded a 2021 Les Paul Standard and got the Strat and some cash in return. He wanted to turn the Strat into cash as quickly and easily as possible so he priced it aggressively. He had a LOT of replies but most asked about shipping or meeting in Toronto.


----------



## Budda

What a ride.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Not done yet. Still need to get the funds from Western Union and ship the guitar.
> 
> Seller 1 wanted $1900 and seller 2 sold it for $1700.
> 
> Seller 2 traded a 2021 Les Paul Standard and got the Strat and some cash in return. He wanted to turn the Strat into cash as quickly and easily as possible so he priced it aggressively. He had a LOT of replies but most asked about shipping or meeting in Toronto.


Well that worked out well for the guy in France too, even if he pays you for gas etc.


----------



## 1SweetRide

2manyGuitars said:


> Not done yet. Still need to get the funds from Western Union and ship the guitar.
> 
> Seller 1 wanted $1900 and seller 2 sold it for $1700.
> 
> Seller 2 traded a 2021 Les Paul Standard and got the Strat and some cash in return. He wanted to turn the Strat into cash as quickly and easily as possible so he priced it aggressively. He had a LOT of replies but most asked about shipping or meeting in Toronto.


Your karma count just went way up.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Frankly, if I was the guy in France I would let you pocket the extra $200.


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## 1SweetRide

I see you decided to keep it. Poor OP


----------



## 2manyGuitars

1SweetRide said:


> I see you decided to keep it. Poor OP


I'm trying to touch it as little as possible. Just the minimal contact I've had so far is enough for me to know it has evil powers. Kind of like the Ring in Lord of the Rings. It beckons to you.

_Preciousssss..._


----------



## BlueRocker

Perhaps the OP would like you to do some random belt sanding on that before shipping?


----------



## Noodles

Looks great!

But how does it sound? _Devil on shoulder emoji_


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Noodles said:


> Looks great!
> 
> But how does it sound? _Devil on shoulder emoji_


You’re a bad, bad man…


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Noodles said:


> Looks great!
> 
> But how does it sound? _Devil on shoulder emoji_


I thought you got the invite. A bunch of us are going over tonight to get smashed and try out the guitar.


----------



## 1SweetRide

isoneedacoffee said:


> I thought you got the invite. A bunch of us are going over tonight to get smashed and try out the guitar.


Might I suggest a few rounds of attempts to spin the guitar around your back? Use the cheapest strap in case it breaks. Don't want you to damage an expensive strap.


----------



## Noodles

isoneedacoffee said:


> I thought you got the invite. A bunch of us are going over tonight to get smashed and try out the guitar.


Oh, right!

Let's do the London Calling cover.

Or maybe some APTBS:


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## 1SweetRide

Holy cow, someone’s a professional packer.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

1SweetRide said:


> Holy cow, someone’s a professional packer.


Not my first rodeo…


----------



## isoneedacoffee

2manyGuitars said:


> Not my first rodeo…


I see what you did there. When it comes to packing, you certainly take the bull by the horns.


----------



## Shoreline Gold

What just happened on this board is utterly unbelievable.


----------



## Mark Brown

Shoreline Gold said:


> What just happened on this board is utterly unbelievable.


I think the exact same thing my man. 
I gained a lot of faith in humanity... or at least in one man. Can't wait to see it in your hands. I have very much enjoyed following this.


----------



## Shoreline Gold

If everything goes well, not only will I have the strat I've been searching for almost two years, but it will enter my home with such a nice story...


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Shoreline Gold said:


> What just happened on this board is utterly unbelievable.


I fully agree. It’s shown such a beautiful side to this forum. I hope you share pics once you have it in your hands. And I hope you keep coming back to this forum in the future.


----------



## elburnando

Shoreline Gold said:


> What just happened on this board is utterly unbelievable.


A rodeo pun?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

elburnando said:


> A rodeo pun?


Udderly


----------



## 1SweetRide

2manyGuitars said:


> Udderly


Wait, bulls have udders? I'm feeling biology 101 has let me down.


----------



## laristotle

1SweetRide said:


> Wait, bulls have udders? I'm feeling biology 101 has let me down.


----------



## elburnando

Sorry, I'm new to the whole farming scene


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Not to get too sappy, but among guitarists, there's a sort of "guitar brotherhood". We all share that love of gear and especially the quest for "the one".

I think we fail to realize how fortunate we are, being in North America, that with few exceptions, any guitar we want is usually obtainable. I can only imagine how tough it must be to find a specific model and colour of guitar in Europe. Then there's the higher prices. And sure, with the internet, you can search worldwide but as we've seen, not everyone is comfortable shipping overseas. A lot of stores won't and even fewer private sellers will. Especially Americans who seem to think the world begins and ends at their own border.

When @Shoreline Gold found the guitar he wanted, at a good price, AND only 20 minutes from my house, helping out seemed like the right thing to do. Especially since I have experience packing and shipping as well as all the packing material. (We'll just skip over the whole part where the first seller dicked me around and the guitar wound up an hour-and-a-half away from me. 🤣)

And before you bestow sainthood on me and Gibson gives me my own signature model, I was generously compensated by Jean-Samuel.


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> Not to get too sappy, but among guitarists, there's a sort of "guitar brotherhood". We all share that love of gear and especially the quest for "the one".
> 
> I think we fail to realize how fortunate we are, being in North America, that with few exceptions, any guitar we want is usually obtainable. I can only imagine how tough it must be to find a specific model and colour of guitar in Europe. Then there's the higher prices. And sure, with the internet, you can search worldwide but as we've seen, not everyone is comfortable shipping overseas. A lot of stores won't and even fewer private sellers will. Especially Americans who seem to think the world begins and ends at their own border.
> 
> When @Shoreline Gold found the guitar he wanted, at a good price, AND only 20 minutes from my house, helping out seemed like the right thing to do. Especially since I have experience packing and shipping as well as all the packing material. (We'll just skip over the whole part where the first seller dicked me around and the guitar wound up an hour-and-a-half away from me. 🤣)
> 
> And before you bestow sainthood on me and Gibson gives me my own signature model, I was generously compensated by Jean-Samuel.


You can say what you want about the spirit of the community man (I know a lot of players feel it) but none of that will reduce what you did. That was a real stand up effort and shows a truly kind heart. You say what you want, I will keep on thinking what I know is true 
... being compensated does not diminish the deed. You know what you did is huge.

I am ok with you trying to be humble about it as long as you are ok with me praising you lol

Side note... how far from your place is too far because I might widen my kijiji search to Ontario instead of BC


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Mark Brown said:


> That was a real stand up effort and shows a truly kind heart. You say what you want, I will keep on thinking what I know is true


Nah, I'm the opposite of most people. I'm nice to people online but a dick in real life. 🤣




Mark Brown said:


> Side note... how far from your place is too far because I might widen my kijiji search to Ontario instead of BC


Kingston to Montreal is probably pretty safe. Each one is about 90 minutes in opposite directions but sellers will usually meet halfway (which was the case here). And even at that, there are members here in the those areas who may step in.


----------



## Sugar

Kinda unrelated but related to guitar brotherhood. The Hamer Fanclub forum has a guitar I believe is called the Jolly Roger that they ship to each other and spend time with before shipping it on to someone else.


----------



## Mark Brown

Sugar said:


> Kinda unrelated but related to guitar brotherhood. The Hame Fanclub forum has a guitar I believe is called the Jolly Roger that they ship to each other and spend time with before shipping it on to someone else.


That is awesome!!


----------



## Sugar

Sugar said:


> Kinda unrelated but related to guitar brotherhood. The Hamer Fanclub forum has a guitar I believe is called the Jolly Roger that they ship to each other and spend time with before shipping it on to someone else.



here is the thread https://www.hamerfanclub.com/forums/topic/64105-wyldbil-pirate-special-5/page/22/#comment-880928

here is a video of “Wyld Bil #5” (not Jolly Roger lol)















i guess they are done passing it around now but it was in the road for 6 years travelling to different forum members.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Well, the sisterhood had their pants, surely we deserved a guitar.


----------



## Guncho

So did we ever figure out who was refusing to ship out?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Guncho said:


> So did we ever figure out who was refusing to ship out?


It wasn’t a secret. This guy right here...









Kijiji Canada


Kijiji: Profile




www.kijiji.ca





And he’s a dick. If you missed it, you can read about it here.








Kijiji seller refuses to ship


Now don’t expect any replies from me for 90 minutes while I head home… Well, shoot … didn’t see that twist coming. You’ve gone so far above and beyond what was necessary. Such a classy thing to do. While I am not in Ontario, can I help in any way? Contribution for gas money? I’d be happy to...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Sneaky

Is there a TLDR somewhere?


----------



## Mark Brown

Sneaky said:


> Is there a TLDR somewhere?


Guy from france saw a strat on kijiji in ontario he loved, dream guitar worthy.
@2manyGuitars moved the heavens and earth to buy it for him
everyone rejoiced.

That about sums it up


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Sneaky said:


> Is there a TLDR somewhere?


Yeah, I guess you don’t often see a 10 page thread in Kijiji Deals. 😆


----------



## Verne

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, I guess you don’t often see a 10 page thread in Kijiji Deals. 😆


That may be true, but not everywhere is like GC where we help each other like family.


----------



## Shoreline Gold

> Guy from france saw a strat on kijiji in ontario he loved, dream guitar worthy.
> @2manyGuitars moved the heavens and earth to buy it for him
> everyone rejoiced.


Well said !


----------



## tomee2

Is it there yet?


----------



## Shoreline Gold

It was last seen in Montreal !


----------



## Shoreline Gold

I've finally confessed all that ottawan Strat story to my girlfriend. She said :'I'm not that surprised. Canadians are known to be friendly."


----------



## JRtele

2manyGuitars said:


> This story continues behind the scenes. This will either wind up as a “Guitars Canada Feel-Good” thread or a “Kijiji WTF” post.
> 
> ...and it’s not on the OP. Jean-Samuel has been fantastic. The kijiji seller is not doing himself any favours. Let’s leave it at that for now. 😆


I’ve dealt with that seller before. I kept quiet to this point but he really screwed me over with another guitar I was selling long story, but I will never deal with him again. Alright, I’m going back to read the rest of the thread…


----------



## JRtele

2manyGuitars said:


> It wasn’t a secret. This guy right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji Canada
> 
> 
> Kijiji: Profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he’s a dick. If you missed it, you can read about it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji seller refuses to ship
> 
> 
> Now don’t expect any replies from me for 90 minutes while I head home… Well, shoot … didn’t see that twist coming. You’ve gone so far above and beyond what was necessary. Such a classy thing to do. While I am not in Ontario, can I help in any way? Contribution for gas money? I’d be happy to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guitarscanada.com


Yep. Same guy I dealt with. Had me cancel a deal, then bailed on meet up. 2 days later says his wife wouldn’t let him trade. Demanded an extra $500. I ended up taking a $200 loss later when I sold the guitar.
He’s got some good gear but I will never meet up again.
Buyers beware, he changes his name on Kijiji every few months.

I’m super pumped this worked out. My wife heard me whisper “fuck yea” when I saw the pic with guitar in back. Not sure what she though I was doing.


----------



## Mark Brown

Nothing like the "committed" kijiji buyer to really make you know it is a done deal 

Some people children....


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Shoreline Gold said:


> It was last seen in Montreal !


Just to let you know how Canada Post tracking (sometimes) works...

Your guitar will have landed at Heathrow, travelled across the channel, and be at your local post office before Canada Post shows it left Montreal.


----------



## elburnando

Yeah, I've sent things to Ireland and had them arrive before the even start tracking.


----------



## jfk911

I had a DHL parcel show that it just arrived in Germany and the next morning it was at my doorstep...


----------



## BGood

I've had people do something similar for me. The best one was buying a LP Jr in Calgary without knowing how it would get to me in southern QC. I asked around if anybody was going to Calgary, and a musician from a Facebook page told me he was going there for a week-end convention. Someone I knew from my ski patrol days that moved there picked it up and dropped it at the hotel where the travelling musician was staying. He brought it back with him on the plane and I went to pick it up at his place. I arrived with a huge rolled up painting to thank him (he had seen it beforehand). The following week, he does a live event on Facetime and what do I see ? My painting hanging as the background and he talks about how he got it. Good vibes.


----------



## elburnando

This morning, I had a Canada Post guy walk up to my door(I was on the inside about to take my dog out) and I hear him say "OK, no one's home" than a loud bang. He dropped a box of very expensive and heavy silver/palladium electrical parts on my doorstep, cracking one of the flagstones. I'm at the post office now giving an insurance claim. Luckily , the parts were okay.


----------



## Budda

I’ve also shipped and received before.

Be nice to your couriers, it goes a long way.


----------



## tomee2

Are we there yet?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Are we there yet?


Typical Canada Post tracking…
Says on April 4 “On its way to destination country”.
French Post tracking says “On its way from destination country”.


----------



## Mark Brown

So... it is a month later. Did it arrive?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I shipped it at the end of March. Here’s what Canada Post tracking has been showing since April 4…








If I go to the website for the French Postal Service, I get the same info.
When International Parcel was chosen, I told the buyer it said 4 to 12 weeks. That means Canada Post likely wouldn’t even look into it unless it’s still not on the radar by late June.


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> I shipped it at the end of March. Here’s what Canada Post tracking has been showing since April 4…
> View attachment 418301
> 
> If I go to the website for the French Postal Service, I get the same info.
> When International Parcel was chosen, I told the buyer it said 4 to 12 weeks. That means Canada Post likely wouldn’t even look into it unless it’s still not on the radar by late June.


Ewwwww

Well, not that it helps but I'm hopeful.


----------



## BlueRocker

3 months to France - wow.


----------



## Shoreline Gold

Fortunately for me, the guitar has been packed with exceptional care... 😊


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Still think the extra $130 for 7 to 10 day shipping was too much? ;-)


----------



## Shoreline Gold

2manyGuitars said:


> Still think the extra $130 for 7 to 10 day shipping was too much? ;-)


Don't forget the french VAT... 
I must admit it's long but... C'est la vie. And I'm so thankful for having had the opportunity to buy the guitar... (not sure of my english on this one !...)


----------



## Mark Brown

Shoreline Gold said:


> Don't forget the french VAT...
> I must admit it's long but... C'est la vie. And I'm so thankful for having had the opportunity to buy the guitar... (not sure of my english on this one !...)


You nailed it my friend. Waiting (as long as it works out) is hard, but makes the result so much more worth it. Not sure that last statement is true, but it is what I tell myself when I have to wait a long time for things.


----------



## JBFairthorne

At least your waiting for something that you KNOW isn’t a scam.


----------



## BlueRocker

JBFairthorne said:


> At least your waiting for something that you KNOW isn’t a scam.


Or perhaps the worlds most elaborate scam?


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> Or perhaps the worlds most elaborate scam?


So is Kijiji is a sham site run by 4 guys on this forum with the sole purpose to generate laughs in the kijijidiots subforum here?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> So is Kijiji is a sham site run by 4 guys on this forum with the sole purpose to generate laughs in the kijijidiots subforum here?


----------



## Dorian2

lol. Great thread.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Dorian2 said:


> lol. Great thread.


Did you actually read all 11 pages?!?


----------



## Dorian2

2manyGuitars said:


> Did you actually read all 11 pages?!?


Pretty much. Great miniseries!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Dorian2 said:


> Pretty much. Great miniseries!


It’s always better when you read the book first.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

_BREAKING NEWS!!!!!_


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## Mark Brown

And I thought canada post was bad.


----------



## Latole

Mark Brown said:


> And I thought canada post was bad.



I order and ship many parcels with Canada Post, they do a very good job


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Latole said:


> I order and ship many parcels with Canada Post, they do a very good job


I order and ship many parcels with Canada Post. They usually do a reasonable job but they’re crooks.


----------



## Latole

2manyGuitars said:


> I order and ship many parcels with Canada Post. They usually do a reasonable job but they’re crooks.



Why ?


----------



## Petunia

Just had the original seller ghost me after requesting a meetup in Kingston - this thread is super helpful (and entertaining as hell, obviously)


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Latole said:


> Why ?


I ship a lot of stuff. I have a “Small Business” account. I have items that are a bit too big to ship in a bubble mailer, a bit bigger than a pack of smokes. Wrap it in some bubble wrap, stick it in the smallest box that will safely fit it, and ship it.

I just went into my account and created a shipment for a 6” x 4” x 2” box. I picked one of my regulars at random so I’m shipping it from Ottawa to Saskatchewan. The cheapest option comes in at just under $20.








If it were going to Ontario, it would actually be over $20 because of the higher sales tax.

There was a time, not that long ago, that this was a $6 shipment. Prices have almost doubled just during COVID once they realized that with stores locked down, people people were being forced to order online and have everything shipped. Then there’s also actual government legislation that forbids their competitors from charging lower prices.

They’re the shipping mafia and they know there‘s fuckall you can do about it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Petunia said:


> Just had the original seller ghost me after requesting a meetup in Kingston - this thread is super helpful (and entertaining as hell, obviously)


Link to kijiji ad?


----------



## Petunia

2manyGuitars said:


> Link to kijiji ad?


He was the buyer (in theory at least), but here he is as a reminder Kijiji Canada


----------



## Latole

2manyGuitars said:


> I ship a lot of stuff. I have a “Small Business” account. I have items that are a bit too big to ship in a bubble mailer, a bit bigger than a pack of smokes. Wrap it in some bubble wrap, stick it in the smallest box that will safely fit it, and ship it.
> 
> I just went into my account and created a shipment for a 6” x 4” x 2” box. I picked one of my regulars at random so I’m shipping it from Ottawa to Saskatchewan. The cheapest option comes in at just under $20.
> View attachment 420209
> 
> If it were going to Ontario, it would actually be over $20 because of the higher sales tax.
> 
> There was a time, not that long ago, that this was a $6 shipment. Prices have almost doubled just during COVID once they realized that with stores locked down, people people were being forced to order online and have everything shipped. Then there’s also actual government legislation that forbids their competitors from charging lower prices.
> 
> They’re the shipping mafia and they know there‘s fuckall you can do about it.



US Postal Service is also expensive, 
And I don't know of anything that is not expensive unless it is produced by underpaid slave laborers; Amazon, Uber......


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Latole said:


> US Postal Service is also expensive,
> And I don't know of anything that is not expensive unless it is produced by underpaid slave laborers; Amazon, Uber......


That same package is about $5 to ship in the US.
And I didn’t know Canada Post “produces” moving things from one place to another.


----------



## Mark Brown

Guys, come on now. I think we are all missing the point here. It took 8 freaking days for that guitar to arrive in country before it was even presented to customs.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Mark Brown said:


> Guys, come on now. I think we are all missing the point here. It took 8 freaking days for that guitar to arrive in country before it was even presented to customs.


Canada Post tracking has it leaving Canada April 4 and arriving in France on May 23rd. A week to make it to Customs is nothing.


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> Canada Post tracking has it leaving Canada April 4 and arriving in France on May 23rd. A week to make it to Customs is nothing.


There is a bloody ocean in between Canada and France. There is a door it needs to go through to get to customs.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Mark Brown said:


> There is a bloody ocean in between Canada and France.


I know, but I didn’t realize they were making the trip by bicycle.


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> I know, but I didn’t realize they were making the trip by bicycle.


I assume it goes by boat but I dont actually know anything about it but that was what I figured. 5 or 6 days across and then weeks to get out of port.... thanks covid. I have had material stuck in port in Montreal for over 5 weeks so I know the pain


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> I ship a lot of stuff. I have a “Small Business” account. I have items that are a bit too big to ship in a bubble mailer, a bit bigger than a pack of smokes. Wrap it in some bubble wrap, stick it in the smallest box that will safely fit it, and ship it.
> 
> I just went into my account and created a shipment for a 6” x 4” x 2” box. I picked one of my regulars at random so I’m shipping it from Ottawa to Saskatchewan. The cheapest option comes in at just under $20.
> View attachment 420209
> 
> If it were going to Ontario, it would actually be over $20 because of the higher sales tax.
> 
> There was a time, not that long ago, that this was a $6 shipment. Prices have almost doubled just during COVID once they realized that with stores locked down, people people were being forced to order online and have everything shipped. Then there’s also actual government legislation that forbids their competitors from charging lower prices.
> 
> They’re the shipping mafia and they know there‘s fuckall you can do about it.


I paid $20 to ship a pedal (original box in a bubble mailer) from Kanata to downtown Ottawa yesterday.


----------



## jfk911

Okay Player said:


> I paid $20 to ship a pedal (original box in a bubble mailer) from Kanata to downtown Ottawa yesterday.


Wouldn't the 15 minute drive down the highway be a bit easier?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Okay Player said:


> I paid $20 to ship a pedal (original box in a bubble mailer) from Kanata to downtown Ottawa yesterday.





jfk911 said:


> Wouldn't the 15 minute drive down the highway be a bit easier?


For future reference, I live in Orleans and rehearse in Carp once a week. I can offer courier service if it’s not too far out of the way.

…and I’d only charge $15. 😂


----------



## Okay Player

jfk911 said:


> Wouldn't the 15 minute drive down the highway be a bit easier?


Honestly? Trying to coordinate with someone around my limited free time, and with gas being $2/liter, it's way easier to just drop it off at the post office and call it a day.


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> For future reference, I live in Orleans and rehearse in Carp once a week. I can offer courier service if it’s not too far out of the way.
> 
> …and I’d only charge $15. 😂


You joke...


----------



## terminalvertigo

I go from the airport area to downtown every day..

I'm happy to help mule gear if needed!


----------



## Okay Player

terminalvertigo said:


> I go from the airport area to downtown every day..
> 
> I'm happy to help mule gear if needed!


I'll keep that in mind. It was mainly on account of it being a Reverb sale that I wanted to get it out promptly. Granted, I'm serious about the hassle of going downtown. I live and work in Kanata and have a toddler so my free time is at a premium.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Okay Player said:


> You joke...


The delivery or the $15 charge? 😆


----------



## jfk911

I was going to say I’m in Orleans and you only need to tell me Cabelas has a hunting or fishing sale and I’ll cross the city in the blink of an eye


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> The delivery or the $15 charge? 😆


Either. That being said, as I mentioned because it was a Reverb sale, getting it out quickly was a priority.


----------



## Shoreline Gold

Hello !
Final episode hit the screen ! My beautiful golden guitar has joined its new six-strings friends !!!
It comes from Ottawa and I got it thanks to Scott ; so its name will be "Scottawa".
Thanks to the _exemplary _packaging, Scottawa is almost brand new and sounds great, even with used strings. Yesterday, I just had to make a couple of tweaks in order to have the trem unit staying in tune and voilà. 
What happened with this Strat is amazing and 2manyGuitars has made me the luckiest guitar player of the year ! 😁


----------



## Mark Brown

This i have been waiting for!

So glad it all worked out and I have to say following along with this brought me a lot of happy.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

That's awesome! I'm also glad that you are celebrating our Canadian heritage with the illustration of a racoon. It is in fact our national animal. They are so revered here that we leave them leftovers from our dinner in special bins outside. They are allowed to take over human spaces like garages and the roofs of our houses. All hail the racoons!


----------



## Shoreline Gold

isoneedacoffee said:


> That's awesome! I'm also glad that you are celebrating our Canadian heritage with the illustration of a racoon. It is in fact our national animal. They are so revered here that we leave them leftovers from our dinner in special bins outside. They are allowed to take over human spaces like garages and the roofs of our houses. All hail the racoons!


I love racoons (and J.J. Cale).
I once painted a racoon playing aTelecaster in its ranch :


----------



## Budda

1. Glad it arrived safe and sound
2. That painting is great!

Now go play!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Shoreline Gold said:


> Hello !
> Final episode hit the screen ! My beautiful golden guitar has joined its new six-strings friends !!!
> It comes from Ottawa and I got it thanks to Scott ; so its name will be "Scottawa".
> Thanks to the _exemplary _packaging, Scottawa is almost brand new and sounds great, even with used strings. Yesterday, I just had to make a couple of tweaks in order to have the trem unit staying in tune and voilà.
> What happened with this Strat is amazing and 2manyGuitars has made me the luckiest guitar player of the year ! 😁
> View attachment 420922


Very nice!!

BTW, I love how the V doesn’t need a stand. 😆


----------



## LowWatt

Shoreline Gold said:


> Hello !
> Final episode hit the screen ! My beautiful golden guitar has joined its new six-strings friends !!!
> It comes from Ottawa and I got it thanks to Scott ; so its name will be "Scottawa".
> Thanks to the _exemplary _packaging, Scottawa is almost brand new and sounds great, even with used strings. Yesterday, I just had to make a couple of tweaks in order to have the trem unit staying in tune and voilà.
> What happened with this Strat is amazing and 2manyGuitars has made me the luckiest guitar player of the year ! 😁


Thank you for bringing us closure. We need a damn Canadian Heritage Minute story for 2manyGuitars on this one


----------



## CanadianElectro

Once I was selling a bike. One guy asked me to come his location cause doesn't have a car. It wasn't fit to my sedan car and I had to use subway till there. When I got there, he said I am out of town.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Excellent story and outcome. The name of the guitar is perfect. Hope you stick around and share your music (and art) journey with us.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

@Shoreline Gold


----------

